# Pervert made me feel very uncomfortable and scared



## Texas50 (Nov 21, 2020)

I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren’t you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I think we are seeing a sock being born.


----------



## Texas50 (Nov 21, 2020)

A sock?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

That is crazy. I think I would avoid any plans or contact or conversation with anyone that I was not attracted to.
Maybe next time say "No, I am not hungry!"


----------



## Texas50 (Nov 21, 2020)

Texas50 said:


> A sock?


What are you talking about 


TCar said:


> That is crazy. I think I would avoid any plans or contact or conversation with anyone that I was not attracted to.
> Maybe next time say "No, I am not hungry!"


ummm really? U do Uber eats right?

do you have a daughter?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

So you kissed him and that makes him the pervert?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Texas50 said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> ummm really? U do Uber eats right?
> 
> do you have a daughter?


What does that have to do with anything?
No daughter, only a son. 
But, I think the song remains the same.


----------



## Texas50 (Nov 21, 2020)

Texas50 said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> ummm really? U do Uber eats right?
> 
> do you have a daughter?





Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!





KevinJohnson said:


> So you kissed him and that makes him the pervert?


There's nothing funny here! I think I will report this another way. That's all I want. Nobody should have to have an experience like that


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. *He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok.* So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and *said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok*. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


I'm going to try to be nice here....but how old are you? I'm going to assume 21 or younger? In your story here, it sounds to me that he was flirting with you and you were flirting right back. You left out some important information also. Did he END the ride when he dropped you off at Wal-Mart....or did he keep the ride ACTIVE and then you just went on to your next destination? Did you actually CALL him so that he now has your cell number? Why would you NEED to CALL him for a ride if you kept your ride active? If you just needed another ride....did you use the Uber APP....or did you 'CALL him' and bypassed the Uber app....in essence, doing an ILLEGAL, and even more importantly, DANGEROUS and RISKY ride?

It sounds like YOU were as much to blame in this situation as he was. If you were getting bad vibes when he dropped you at WalMart....WHY did you actually CALL him to pick you up? Hopefully this will never happen again with you because you have learned an important lesson. Do NOT CALL DRIVERS using their PERSONAL numbers....unless you WANT a relationship with them. At the very least, sounds like you were leading this guy on.

Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear. -o:


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Texas50 said:


> There's nothing funny here! I think I will report this another way. That's all I want. Nobody should have to have an experience like that


Did you actually think this is a place to report problems to uber? That was your second mistake. The first mistake was already addressed above by @LEAFdriver. You have to accept a big part of the blame here. I find it hard to believe that you can possibly think that kissing him was not provocative. Sounds like you led him on probably to get a free ride home.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


You should immediately lock your doors and windows ! If i were you
IDE NEVER CALL UBER AGAIN!!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


You didn't have to do any kiss period. You actually helped the Ubercel (Incel) believe he can get women to cooperate now and he'll hunt another woman now.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And if the driver was George Clooney, Richard Gere, or Brad Pitt, what would our troll have done then ?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

But did you tip him?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm going to try to be nice here....but how old are you? I'm going to assume 21 or younger? In your story here, it sounds to me that he was flirting with you and you were flirting right back. You left out some important information also. Did he END the ride when he dropped you off at Wal-Mart....or did he keep the ride ACTIVE and then you just went on to your next destination? Did you actually CALL him so that he now has your cell number? Why would you NEED to CALL him for a ride if you kept your ride active? If you just needed another ride....did you use the Uber APP....or did you 'CALL him' and bypassed the Uber app....in essence, doing an ILLEGAL, and even more importantly, DANGEROUS and RISKY ride?
> 
> It sounds like YOU were as much to blame in this situation as he was. If you were getting bad vibes when he dropped you at WalMart....WHY did you actually CALL him to pick you up? Hopefully this will never happen again with you because you have learned an important lesson. Do NOT CALL DRIVERS using their PERSONAL numbers....unless you WANT a relationship with them. At the very least, sounds like you were leading this guy on.
> 
> Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear. -o:


I agree , Karen should take some responsibility for the actions that put her in that position . Karen should probably call the police , but since Karen wanted the police defunded , what should Karen do now ? Oh wait , I know , go to a drivers forum and complain hoping to receive apologies from all the people who you already viewed prior to this in the same light as the driver in your supposed story .We have just been profiled by the far left . Welcome to the new "Make America Grate Again and Again and Again" ......................................


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> And if the driver was George Clooney, Richard Gere, or Brad Pitt, what would our troll have done then ?


What surprises me is that normal guys would get a woman without effort or going through all that weirdo stuff that Uber driver did. It is a job and he is supposed to be professional. I've had a few girlfriends from Uber in the past, but they showed me interest as they find me young and cute. If you're that ugly that you gotta resort to stuff like that getting out of car and thinking she is ok with bringing you into her house, then you need to take a vacation to the Nevada brothels or the Austrian gentleman's club where you can pay for women lol. If he just acts like himself and chills he may actually find a woman who asks him if he can take her out without him ever asking first lol. I got a Fiancé now but my previous girlfriends I met through Uber and Lyft. Nothing wrong with that, this is independent contractor after all and no one said "Dude you have to say no to a woman who is interested in a relationship with you." Never ever do a woman the first time you meet her in Uber though, always take it easy and just do the relationship with her until you guys are both comfortable with eachother. You don't wanna appear on the evening news as an Uber driver who slept with Pax he just picked up.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Good luck Texas50. Report the driver thru your uber app you used to summon him. Before you do that though ask yourself what part you played in creating this situation?

On another note my take on your post is you are either a fake or super NAIVE person just based on your verbage an actions. Good luck.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas50 said:


> Nobody should have to have an experience like that


100% agree and I hope you learned your lesson. Assuming your story is true, that is.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Report him.
If he has more then one person report him for the same they will kick him . 
And next time say your married .


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Good luck Texas50. Report the driver thru your uber app you used to summon him. Before you do that though ask yourself what part you played in creating this situation?
> 
> On another note my take on your post is you are either a fake or super NAIVE person just based on your verbage an actions. Good luck.


Story seems perverted & the whole trip has not been told, any right person doesn't accept a number to call back, especially a stranger.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Cool story. This one time at band camp, I kissed a girl. Nobody knows her, though; she lives upstate.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> So you kissed him and that makes him the pervert?


I know right?!... clearly i see who the perv is in that story.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Report him.


yeah, report him and detail exactly what the PAX did as well. That will go over well; that assumes any of this is true. Methinks it was first time out for a sock.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Texas50 said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> ummm really? U do Uber eats right?
> 
> do you have a daughter?


Why are you so interested in his daughter?


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Is this true, or a troll thread? If true, you shouldn't go anywhere alone


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Texas50 said:


> I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!!


On the cheek? A peck on the lips? More?

Did you leave him a tip?


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Report him.
> If he has more then one person report him for the same they will kick him .
> And next time say your married .


It sounds like she is twelve, I don't think married would pass..


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

I can only imagine what someone with “Texas” in their username looks like. He should be reporting you.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Some guys think that any women who treats them better than a bug on the wall may be interested. This has made some women completely mute and ignore men they come into contact with. This should be your strategy when dealing with strange men in all walks of life, unless YOU decide you wouldn't mind getting to know them better. Harsh, but it works.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. T? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Report this to Uber and to the police.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


trying to figure out who is this poster... it's one of the regular guys posing as a new member &#128539;
Sherman has lots of Meth. &#128539;


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Probably a fake story.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The op has left the building. Another satisfied customer that did not get quite the sympathy they were expecting.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Report this to Uber and to the police.


...and remember to correctly state exactly what the OP did; leave nothing out.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Will we hear from Texas50 ever again?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


In my opinion you should be more secure with yourself. Buy a gun. Get a concealed firearm permit.

Don't kiss people to get them out of your driveway. That's how you make confused stalkers.

Tell him to leave. If he refuses, call the cops. If he moves in on you, threaten to shoot him.

So you file a complaint against this driver which will probably get him fired. And he knows where you live. This does not sound like a good situation to me. Another reason you should own a gun.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Oh boy, you are exactly why us women get the bad rap we often get. What did the driver do that was oh so god-awful? He simply offered to give you a ride and gave you his phone number that you willingly took. Yes he may have presumptively got out of his car. Such horror! You as a woman, especially a woman who was so horrified by such minor actions from the male species, handled this all wrong from the beginning. Is this the first time venturing out on your own without your parents or what's the story here? You act like you've never dealt with the male gender on your own before. There's no reason to take his cell phone number. You're able to contact him through the app if he kept the ride going. If he didn't, that should be enough to trigger your female radar. Which I'm assuming you don't have. Would you just get in a car with any random guy you meet on the streets? Although I'm assuming you wouldn't I realize that is probably not the most accurate assumption based on your story. If you are off the app not only were you driving around with a strange man with no monitoring, you also invited him to know where you live! Half of the women don't even let their Uber drivers know exactly where they live. Then you kissed him?! Unfortunately, if you are truly this naive, I think it's going to take a more serious encounter for you to realize your responsibility in the situation. Good luck with that is all I have to say.



Trafficat said:


> Another reason you should own a gun.


Please don't encourage this human to own a gun. She is a prime example of who should not own a gun


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

[HEADING=2]Pervert made me feel very uncomfortable and scared[/HEADING]


Texas50 said:


> He said aren't you going to invite me in?





Texas50 said:


> I thought we were going to have a good time!





Texas50 said:


> He started begging me to kiss him!





Texas50 said:


> the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Stop with all the politics already! After reading the POLITICS forum I can't take it anymore! By the way I'm confused, are you talking about BIDEN or TRUMP???


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Texas50 said:


> " ...so I was like ok."


There are several indicators here to your age. And lack of experience.
I do hope you'll get some street sense before it's too late.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> There are several indicators here to your age. And lack of experience.
> I do hope you'll get some street sense before it's too late.


It prolly has been too late and she's just been to scared to come out with truth.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Now don't get mad but sometimes people will cover something up with a lessor action, does the little kiss mean something else?


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Teaser! Blue baller you!!!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Let this be a learning experience for you. Never accept a ride unless it is through the app.

And carry pepper spray. Instead of kissing him, you should have given him a shot of Jesus Juice.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah, report him and detail exactly what the PAX did as well. That will go over well; that assumes any of this is true. Methinks it was first time out for a sock.


I wonder how many more times they'll remake that movie... I'd say 4 is enough!












Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Very nice "_story_!"

Will you be submitting it to Penthouse?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I wonder how many more times they'll remake that movie... I'd say 4 is enough!
> 
> View attachment 529039
> 
> ...


99% sure a troll................


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

I get the feeling you are repeatedly mistaken for a Jackass....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

roomserviceguru said:


> no smart driver picks up walmarts or nail shops this has been a rule for half a decade


I missed that memo and violate the rule all the time. Should I be punished¿


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

roomserviceguru said:


> enjoy your 1 taco profit


positive cash flow and net tax loss; those are the goals.

huh, eating a taco would not be punishment for me missing the memo that states that rule. Sorry.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

roomserviceguru said:


> poor and dumb people pay taxes


i don't think I'd get on a roof top and yell that. Better to say folks with gobs of money pay the 'least' amount of taxes. :thumbup:



roomserviceguru said:


> you should welcome me as i cancel and ignore all those illegally paying requests and let the winners such as yourself do your part for the community


problem with that many new members here are socks, so really are they new?

You cancel a lot? That sounds about right.....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> problem with that many new members here are socks, so really are they new?


New account... highly opinionated... quite verbose...
Slim chance! &#129325;


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Hell of a story all to get a free ride


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Picture of you kissing him or this story didn't happen.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> New account... highly opinionated... quite verbose...
> Slim chance! &#129325;
> 
> View attachment 529076


OOPSIE!!!









Whod A Thunk?


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> In my opinion you should be more secure with yourself. Buy a gun. Get a concealed firearm permit.
> 
> Don't kiss people to get them out of your driveway. That's how you make confused stalkers.
> 
> ...


Maybe this starving dog will go away if I feed him a pork chop?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Did you actually think this is a place to report problems to uber? That was your second mistake. The first mistake was already addressed above by @LEAFdriver. You have to accept a big part of the blame here. I find it hard to believe that you can possibly think that kissing him was not provocative. Sounds like you led him on probably to get a free ride home.


Obviously a false story and a troll


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm going to try to be nice here....but how old are you? I'm going to assume 21 or younger?


Do You know, girls in that age are really smart and know how to response right away? &#128514; &#128514; 
I assume that she is a baby boomer.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Driver’s side of the same story: “I met sosmone I really like. She kissed me on our first date! I think we’re gettjng married next month.”


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Driver's side of the same story: "I met sosmone I really like. She kissed me on our first date! I think we're gettjng married next month."


Driver side of the story- I don't know what you're talking about. I dropped her off at Walmart

End of story


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear you were put in that situation. 

While we also see... 🤔 

Thread 'Advice on meeting girls in Uber?'


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Driver's side of the same story: "I met sosmone I really like. She kissed me on our first date! I think we're gettjng married next month."


As I started reading this OP post. someone who wants to date with his attractive riders while Ubering came up in my mind right away. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

LYRICS
Well, he walked up to me and he asked me if I wanted to dance. He looked kinda nice and so I said I might take a chance. When he danced he held me tight And when he walked me home that night All the stars were shining bright And then he kissed me. Each time I saw him I couldn't wait to see him again. I wanted to let him know that he was more than a friend. I didn't know just what to do So I whispered I love you And he said that he loved me too And then he kissed me. He kissed me in a way that I've never been kissed before, He kissed me in a way that I wanna be kissed forever more. I knew that he was mine so I gave him all the love that I had And one day he took me home to meet his mom and his dad. Then he asked me to be his bride And always be right by his side. I felt so happy I almost cried And then he kissed me. Then he asked me to be his bride And always be right by his side. I felt so happy I almost cried And then he kissed me. And then he kissed me. And then he kissed me
Songwriters: Ellie Greenwich, Jeff Barry, Phil Spector
For non-commercial use only.
Data From: Musixmatch


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

I wonder if I'd get a "quickie quickie" from her if I just parked across the street & stared at her 24/7 through her windows. Any chance she'll come out to my car at 3am and offer herself to me if I promise to leave? I'm gonna try.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, hit the incel sweetspot here.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> trying to figure out who is this poster... it's one of the regular guys posing as a new member &#128539;
> Sherman has lots of Meth. &#128539;


@Ian Richard Markham or @NauticalWheeler, maybe...? &#129300; :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> @Ian Richard Markham or @NauticalWheeler, maybe...? &#129300; :whistling: :biggrin:


One of the Dallas greats would be my guess &#128512;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> @Ian Richard Markham or @NauticalWheeler, maybe...? &#129300; :whistling: :biggrin:


Maybe that's why they're running a background check on my ass right now

I actually didn't bother to see what story this thread is about. I just saw that I was tagged by Tom le Ant in a moment of friendly jest. Was it hideous?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Sorry about that! I was bored and horny. But Call me! we can kiss and tell again!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Samman said:


> Sorry about that! I was bored and horny. But Call me! we can kiss and tell again!


Nice try..........


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Was it hideous?


You betcha! :thumbup:


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


Bravo Sierra.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


yeah, that's the first time I have heard something of that extent happening. Would never dream of being that inappropriate. a good old call to the cops would be in order there. . .


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Exit67 said:


> Bravo Sierra.


More like _Bafflegab Science_.

The original poster prize-winning fiction author hasn't been back in 24 days.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

yall r so dumb at bad mouthing riders i they should have a rider board so they talk how yall treat people


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Texas50 said:


> I hardly ever use Uber but last night I took a short trip from the nail shop to Walmart and my driver asked if I was hungry and I said yes. Told him I was going to get something to eat after Walmart. He said he would wait for me at Walmart and take me to eat when I got through so I was like ok. So he did. He gave me his cell phone number for some reason and said use that number when you come out of Walmart. I said ok. Anyway we went and got food through the drive through and he took me home but he pulled in the driveway and got out!! I was like ..,ummm what are you doing? He said aren't you going to invite me in? I thought we were going to have a good time! I said No! You are not invited in my house! He started begging me to kiss him! I did really fast kiss just to get him out of my driveway!!! He left but the experience was shocking and uncomfortable and I felt completely unsafe!


You have to report him. 
That is so unprofessional and he should not be driving.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> You have to report him.
> That is so unprofessional and he should not be driving.


It's a fake story, OP posted this on Nov 21 and was never seen again.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> It's a fake story, OP posted this on Nov 21 and was never seen again.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> yall r so dumb at bad mouthing riders i they should have a rider board so they talk how yall treat people


1. This was not a Rider . This was a troll.

2. The troll came on here posting. We didn't just randomly just start talking about this Rider.

3. It almost sounds like you're using a rider board in a threatening manner. As if it would be a threat to us? No one is stopping anyone from starting up a rider board. In fact you should do it. You clearly belong on that side and therefore you should get the credit for it. Don't let anyone steal your thunder. Get er dun!


----------

